# Hermies?



## craterlake (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi folks! Are there any pics of hermies? I have a suspicious plant! I'm six weeks into flowering and one plant is bugging me a little. It may be nothing. After all I haven't seen home grown like this ever! Other than pictures! My feeble attempts at growing over the years have not produced anything like what I have growing now! I'm actually following all the rules and they all look really good, but one is getting a little knobby looking on top. I've cruised through this site a lot, but haven't seen everything you have here. If someone could let me know where to look, I would appreciate it!

tanks!!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pics please!!!


----------



## craterlake (Mar 31, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Pics please!!!


 
Oh gosh your killing me!! I haven't figured out how to yet!! As I have told you Roddy, I have downloaded Picasa and resized my pics but when I try and upload, it keeps telling me that the upload failed. So I know it's me, I'm not doing something right:confused2: Which is why I asked for pics also, so I could compare! I'll keep trying!! Thanks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

there are diffrent pics of a hermie..here is one I had this year and IMO  is full hermie...it showed Hairs  then Balls..look close you will see...Maybe hick chime in he has a nice pic of a late flower hermie..which looks like a little yellow banana...

hope this helps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

> but one is getting a little knobby looking on top



are ya sure its not a Male?


----------



## craterlake (Mar 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> are ya sure its not a Male?


 
Yep, it has been sprouting white pistils all over itself! It's covered with nice thick flowers/buds. But the very top only, looks a little lumpy? The main top flower. Maybe normal for that type of mj? Since I started with bagseed, I have no idea what strains I am growing. But the rest of the plant looks OK. I may just be seeing things!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 31, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

:ciao:  heres a thread that was tracking hermies....maybe a few pics in there will help ya...sure hope ya figure the uploading pics  soon..I know I had issues when I started too..and just look at me now eh?..:rofl:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527&highlight=hermie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

heres a couple more pics ..I stole from My other site....

:48:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2011)

:yeahthat:

very good


----------



## woodydude (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, that last one is like a ninja hermie, hiding itself in a little cluster like that.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

Crater, when you import the pics from your camera into picasa your next step will be to click on the picture you want to use on this site (hold control down and you can highlight multiple pics) and click on the export  button at the bottom of the page.  After you hit export it will ask you what size you want and you need to put in 600.  Then it will make a new folder of exported pictures that have been resized to fit this site.  

This site only lets me upload one pic at a time so I dont understand why you cant just pic the one you want.  I think your pics might be too big so try resizing to 600.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

Did anybody think of directing him, or to look in the Resources page??...

check the "Sex Ed" link here crater... 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Pics please!!!


 
I have found a pic on this site that shows pretty much what I have on this one plant. They were posted by NBCOLL from his seedbank seeds. Those two pics he posted look like my one plant. Ok now, what should I do? Take that plant out of there? What happens if I don't remove it? I imagine it will hermie all my other girls, right?? So this means that I would probably have some good smoke, but it will have seeds?  Is this correct?


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Crater, when you import the pics from your camera into picasa your next step will be to click on the picture you want to use on this site (hold control down and you can highlight multiple pics) and click on the export button at the bottom of the page. After you hit export it will ask you what size you want and you need to put in 600. Then it will make a new folder of exported pictures that have been resized to fit this site.
> 
> This site only lets me upload one pic at a time so I dont understand why you cant just pic the one you want. I think your pics might be too big so try resizing to 600.


 
OK, I had resized to 800. It puts all my pics in the export file. So maybe that's where I've been going wrong, trying to upload too many?
tanks, I will try this!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Did anybody think of directing him, or to look in the Resources page??...
> 
> check the "Sex Ed" link here crater...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


 
None of those pics look anything like my one plant, but as I mentioned to another member, I did find two pics on this site that look pretty much like my plant. They were posted by NBCOLL from his seedbank seeds. And yep, I think I have a hermie! I'm wondering what to do now. Remove it I suppose, but what if it's too late? Does this mean I will get some good smoke but it would then have seeds? I am over six weeks now into flowering. All the flowers/buds are thick and resiny and getting pretty big. I won't be too dissappointed though. It's my first real serious grow and I am learning, so if I hermie, I hermie. Unless this makes for not so good smoke maybe?? I will harvest this one plant and see if I got it in time.

tanks!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

When you go manage attachments a box will pop up and you need to click on Browse.  It will only let you upload one pic per Browse tab so I dont understand what you mean by too many.  Get it to 600 and I think your good.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

Figure out those pics so we can see it.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Figure out those pics so we can see it.


 
As I just posted to a couple other members, I have found two pics on this site that pretty much match what I have. They were posted by NBCOLL from his seedbank seeds. If you can find those two pics, you will see what I have. In the meantime I will keep working on my pic challenge!!

tanks!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 1, 2011)

It is definitely a hermie, but if you can or choose to, instead of tossing the plant, you can pick off all the nanners everyday and still get a decent crop. if you have the room, move it as far as possible away from the other plants or even in its own room.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Oh gosh your killing me!! I haven't figured out how to yet!! As I have told you Roddy, I have downloaded Picasa and resized my pics but when I try and upload, it keeps telling me that the upload failed. So I know it's me, I'm not doing something right:confused2: Which is why I asked for pics also, so I could compare! I'll keep trying!! Thanks!



Sorry Crater, I knew you hadn't mastered pics yet, and like a fool, I ask for them :doh:  ....We'll work on getting you up and running!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> It is definitely a hermie, but if you can or choose to, instead of tossing the plant, you can pick off all the nanners everyday and still get a decent crop. if you have the room, move it as far as possible away from the other plants or even in its own room.


 
Thanks! I just went in and took a good close look at all my ladies and I'm afraid there are more exibiting the hermie thing! So what happens if I just leave them? If they're all 'infected', I may as well leave them alone?? I should still get some pretty good smoke, but will have seeds? Is this correct?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Picking the nanners will NOT stop the pant from hermying nor from spreading pollen....if you go this route, you will definitely need to do a very thorough cleaning and any plants in the room (or even house) will likely be hermied as well. Keep in mind you'll most likely contaminate the others accidentally even if you're very cautious....central air, fans, your body, clothes...anything can carry the pollen around!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Picking the nanners will NOT stop the pant from hermying nor from spreading pollen....if you go this route, you will definitely need to do a very thorough cleaning and any plants in the room (or even house) will likely be hermied as well. Keep in mind you'll most likely contaminate the others accidentally even if you're very cautious....central air, fans, your body, clothes...anything can carry the pollen around!


 
I just went in and took another good look at my 7 ladies and, woe is me, I think  I see hermies on six of them! (sigh) Me thinks it's too late to move anything now! But I will have to thoroughly clean my closet before next years crop! I don't plan on growing through the summer, so I will have plenty of time to get things cleaned up. Bummer! But I will still get some pretty good smoke I hope, just have seeds.

tanks!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry for the hermies, my friend, hope the smoke is good anyway!!! Did you get the pics thing figured out?? I have a bit of time and would be happy to try to walk you through...

Have skype?


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hermies, my friend, hope the smoke is good anyway!!! Did you get the pics thing figured out?? I have a bit of time and would be happy to try to walk you through...
> 
> Have skype?


 
Sorry Roddy, I locked my computer up and it gave me a keyboard error, but I'm up again! No, I don't have Skype. I'm familiar with it but haven't used it. Is this something that I would need to download? I dug out my old web cam but the computer trouble started when I plugged it in! Sooo...I'm thinking that it is out of date or something, not sure.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hermies, my friend, hope the smoke is good anyway!!! Did you get the pics thing figured out?? I have a bit of time and would be happy to try to walk you through...
> 
> Have skype?


 
OK, I just checked Skype out and I see you don't need a web cam! Everytime I've seen Skype on the tube, they are on a video. I see now that that is not necessary just to make a call.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

:ciao: *craterlake*..and Good morning....IMO..if all the plants are Hermie  its the beans?..I would go with the finish of them..go in as often as ya can and fine tooth comb for those nanners..once they start showing you will know what they are...pick them all and mist the plant...misting will kill pollen...just dont go soaking the buds down as this can cause mold...good luck on the uploading..sounds like ya are getting it


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> OK, I just checked Skype out and I see you don't need a web cam! Everytime I've seen Skype on the tube, they are on a video. I see now that that is not necessary just to make a call.



Skype isn't needed, would make it simpler to chat with you. I can try in here with pm's if you'd like? Either way, I am able to try to help if you're wanting!!


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with skype, but if it involves possibly divulging any personal information, including phone numbers, ip, webcam images of yourself, ect.  "MY" advice, is don't be a fool!!! 
You have 'no idea' who or what you might be revealing to, or has access to it.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Skype isn't needed, would make it simpler to chat with you. I can try in here with pm's if you'd like? Either way, I am able to try to help if you're wanting!!


 
I just downloaded the free version of Skype. I have gotten help through the pm and still am having problems. I have downsized my pics to 640, but where I get stuck is the upload part. If I click on manage attch. it brings up a box with directions to 'Browse" When I click on that, it brings up a page listing the Picasa stuff, but no matter what I click on in there it gives me an 'upload failed' message. Sooo......


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Just sent you a pm, my friend!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with skype, but if it involves possibly divulging any personal information, including phone numbers, ip, webcam images of yourself, ect.  "MY" advice, is don't be a fool!!!
> You have 'no idea' who or what you might be revealing to, or has access to it.



It's a chat just like any others, the only info you share are your screen names. It's safe or I'd not be using it!  You can list your screen name i your profile, so I'm guessing MP trusts it.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It's a chat just like any others, the only info you share are your screen names. It's safe or I'd not be using it!  You can list your screen name i your profile, so I'm guessing MP trusts it.


 
I have never gotten into any chat rooms. In order to chat, do you need a phone number?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

No, nothing...just my user name which I provided you!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

No worries, I am here and will help in pm if I can...we'll do everything we can to get you posting pics, my friend!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No worries, I am here and will help in pm if I can...we'll do everything we can to get you posting pics, my friend!!


 
Much appreciated!! How is this using Skype? And by the way, your location says Michigan, but you're in a different time zone than me!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Impossible lol, If you're in Michigan, we're on the same zone!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Skype is a chat, we are both showing up and can see each other when trying to respond (your "pen" moves on the screen). It's great for having conversations, I do this alot since I am the GF of my mafia in MW on FB LMAO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2011)

I use Paint to resize my pics.  Every PC has it and, truly if  can do it any one should be able to--I am a computer idiot.

If you had one plant hermie, I am not surprised that the others did as they were all bagseed.  This is the danger of using bagseed.  Any time you find seeds in good bud that should be sensemillian, it almost always came from self pollination and results in seeds with the hermie trait.  I would try and clip off the nanners as you see them, but you will absolutely end up with seeds in your bud and probably a lower quality than if your plants were not expending most of their energy making seeds.  And to make matters worse, those seeds are no good and should be destroyed.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

are conversations 'logged' like with yahoo, pidgin, and other "chat" programs?..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with skype, but if it involves possibly divulging any personal information, including phone numbers, ip, webcam images of yourself, ect. "MY" advice, is don't be a fool!!!
> You have 'no idea' who or what you might be revealing to, or has access to it.


 

:yeahthat:

:cop:  is allways watcing:ignore:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Logged? I have no clue truly...but as I said, MP allows for skype names to be added in profile, so I doubt MP is too worried or doesn't realize they allow this.

I am not afraid one bit to speak quite openly on skype, but all Crater and I would converse about is pic posting, so no worries about the leo.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Impossible lol, If you're in Michigan, we're on the same zone!


 
 On the PM you are showing up an hour earlier than me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2011)

craterlake, don't you have *Paint* on your PC?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL, we're almost there now, I don't think it's a picasa problem!!

Crater, I'll have to check my forums setting to see, one of us likely has our timezones wrong in the forums (not sure how to set this though???). Only reason I could imagine we're showing an hour difference!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> craterlake, don't you have *Paint* on your PC?


 
Yes I do!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> LOL, we're almost there now, I don't think it's a picasa problem!!
> 
> Crater, I'll have to check my forums setting to see, one of us likely has our timezones wrong in the forums (not sure how to set this though???). Only reason I could imagine we're showing an hour difference!


 
LOL! My PM folder all of a sudden is telling me I have 65543 unread messages!!~


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Time Zone
All timestamps displayed on the forums can be automatically corrected to show the correct time for your location in the world. Simply select the appropriate time zone from the list below.
Time Zone:
In addition, you may set the appropriate option to allow for daylight savings time in your part of the world.
DST Correction Option:


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Yes I do!


yes?.. then you might check the sticky on picture posting in the announcements area..


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

We're almost there....stick with it and we'll get you posting pics, my friend!


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Please, just stick with it, we're almost there! If you can't get it with picasa after we've tried, then we can start other avenues...but don't get confused now!!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Please, just stick with it, we're almost there! If you can't get it with picasa after we've tried, then we can start other avenues...but don't get confused now!!!


 
Get confused?? Sorry, I'm already there!  LOL!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

lmao...you're very close now, I think we'll see pics soon!!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


 
OK, we may be getting somewhere. When I click on browse, it does not open a window with pics sitting there, it opens a window with all the Picasa files in it. All the exe. and so forth. SO, I need to find where I put those pics! Or how to get them where they need to be.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

pm will tell you how, my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Get confused?? Sorry, I'm already there! LOL!!


 

:rofl:


me too now...Now you HAve to post these Pics:spit: 

Dont let it kikyoass


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to post a screenshot here, I uploaded to picasa and my pics like a pic, but it says the file exceeds limit...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2011)

Man u guys are really confusing



RIGHT CLICK PICTURE FILE
OPEN WITH
OPEN USING MS PAINT
SELECT IMAGE TAB
SELECT STRETCH/SKEW
CHOOSE SIZE, SAVE, UPLOAD TO MP.com USING GO ADVANCED REPLY AND MANAGE ATTACHMENTS.

Sounds long but i do all this in about 10-15 seconds.


OR

JUST UPLOAD TO PHOTOBUCKET AND ATTACH WEBPAGE IN MANAGE ATTACHMENTS. PB DOES IT ALL FOR YOU


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, except the problem isn't with the pictures, but FINDING them. Crater can't get to the CHOOSE FILE button in manage attachments, she gets browse which takes her to the picasa exe files. If anyone knows why and how to get to her pics, this is the problem!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Trust me OG, I know how to do it and we're not lost in the pic part.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe try removing the unneeded picassa program..:confused2:..


heres a screenshot of what "I" see when I click the browse button in the attachment manager.
  You "should" be able to access your entire file system through there, I believe.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm betting it's a browser thing then, I am using Chrome and don't see that at all. No idea what Crater is using, or what she sees. I tried to send her a screenshot, but couldn't figure it out, nor how to post it here lol.

I could be way off, but I don't think picasa is the problem at all.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm using firefox.. I do remember chrome showing a slightly different window, now that you mentioned it


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm betting it's a browser thing then, I am using Chrome and don't see that at all. No idea what Crater is using, or what she sees. I tried to send her a screenshot, but couldn't figure it out, nor how to post it here lol.
> 
> I could be way off, but I don't think picasa is the problem at all.


 
Browser huh? I am using AOL. I looked at the screen shot that Hick put up and that isn't what I see when I click browse. I don't see 'choose files' on his screen either.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

mm.. don't think aol is a browser. I'm guessing you're using internet exporer and winblows?.. am I right


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

winblows....lmao!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> maybe try removing the unneeded picassa program..:confused2:..
> 
> 
> heres a screenshot of what "I" see when I click the browse button in the attachment manager.
> You "should" be able to access your entire file system through there, I believe.


 


:rofl:


I wanna see the .."Apple Blossom bees" ...Mine dont look anything like that Hick when i click the brouse..but ya have good point...I use picassa..not sure How ya took your pic  but I can of mine if it will help...wait..:holysheep: .that didnt sound right


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> mm.. don't think aol is a browser. I'm guessing you're using internet exporer and winblows?.. am I right


 
I presume you are correct except I'm not clicking on Internet Explorer. I'm just in AOL but maybe windows automatically uses IE. So, yes, you're probably right!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

It does...wanna try Chrome or FireFox? Both should be on your computer or easily added free. I like chrome, but use both!


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm betting it is IE.  yea roddy, I have a "thang" about all things ms..
   when you click the "browse" button, what exactly do you see craterlake?
  no side bar menue at all? like in my screenshot..


----------



## craterlake (Apr 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It does...wanna try Chrome or FireFox? Both should be on your computer or easily added free. I like chrome, but use both!


 
I will do so. But I have to tell ya somethin'. Being that my whole garden morphed into hermiville, I, in a fit of mad frenzy, cut one of those buds off (just one bud) and quick dried it in the newkmobox and smoked that bad boy. And I gotta tell ya...OMG I am gonna love the rest when it matures!! I am very pleased with this plant and I hope all the rest are just as tasty! I checked the trichomes and they are just starting to turn a little cloudy, but not much. So they're close.
I am going to be armed with so much knowledge when I start my next garden. I believe I have all the equipment I need and I have learned so much from all of you!! So, this has been quite a learning experience for me and I'm not that dissappointed that they hermied. I'm still gonna get some great smoke!! All I have to grasp now is "*THE UPLOADING OF* *PICTURES*"

thanks all of you!


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> I wanna see the .."Apple Blossom bees" ...Mine dont look anything like that Hick when i click the brouse..but ya have good point...I use picassa..not sure How ya took your pic  but I can of mine if it will help...wait..:holysheep: .that didnt sound right



"Apple blossom bees" ??
anything for my little bald buddy  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=679141&postcount=35 *<----*


----------



## craterlake (Apr 2, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm betting it is IE. yea roddy, I have a "thang" about all things ms..
> when you click the "browse" button, what exactly do you see craterlake?
> no side bar menue at all? like in my screenshot..


 
No side bar menu, no choose file button. Just the empty spaces with browse next to them, and below that more empty spaces with 'upload from url' by them. Below that is the attachment key list and that's it. I'm thinking maybe something didn't load right when I downloaded Picasa and maybe uninstall and re-install?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing to do with picasa, that's likely the browser.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 2, 2011)

so nothing happens when you click browse?  It should bring up a menu and I click on Pictures, then Picasa Exports, then I can pic the exact folder and then the exact picture I want.  Very simple.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 2, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> so nothing happens when you click browse? It should bring up a menu and I click on Pictures, then Picasa Exports, then I can pic the exact folder and then the exact picture I want. Very simple.


 
What comes up when I click on browse is a page with all the Picasa files such as exe. files and such on it. Nothing about pictures. I am getting the impression that something didn't lod right. Maybe I should un-install and try again!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Try it with paint, but I'm betting the same thing happens...


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> What comes up when I click on browse is a page with all the Picasa files such as exe. files and such on it.!




Look for picassa exports there, I think main is right.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

lol, from what we tried yesterday, that's not the problem...it's not there! She said yesterday that she clicked every file that was there.


----------

